# Hilarious Flight Attendant Safety Demo



## Alex (14/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## deepest (15/8/15)

Is that a cigalike in the guys mouth in the front row when they are applauding ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (15/8/15)

deepest said:


> Is that a cigalike in the guys mouth in the front row when they are applauding ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I was wondering about that too. Probably a pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

